
Show HN: Listudy – Spaced Repetition for Chess - ArneVogel
https://listudy.org/en
======
ArneVogel
This is my first project using Elixir with Phoenix [1]. I found the
development experience very pleasant and I will definitely use the setup for
future projects as well. I also got to try out LiveView for search [2], which
in my opinion after trying it out makes interactive elements very simple to
create. You can find the source code here:
[https://github.com/ArneVogel/listudy](https://github.com/ArneVogel/listudy)

[1] [https://www.phoenixframework.org/](https://www.phoenixframework.org/) [2]
[https://listudy.org/en/studies/search](https://listudy.org/en/studies/search)

~~~
mathnmusic
This intersects 3 topics of my interest: Chess, spaced repetition and
Phoenix/LiveView. I will add a link to this in LearnAwesome.org :-)

